
In the Shadow of Vesuvius - ignored
https://spectator.us/shadow-vesuvius-daisy-dunn/
======
SideburnsOfDoom
Consider the difference between these two (true) statements:

""Fortune favours the brave" is a famous saying from Pliny the Elder.

""Fortune favours the brave" is the famous last words of Pliny the Elder, as
he headed towards the erupting Vesuvius, where he died.

------
zenmaster10665
Interesting article but is just abruptly shifts from the fate of Pliny the
Elder to Pliny the Younger...

